# 中国人看过来，我也是中国人All Chinese look here，I ‘m Chinese too



## thetabio (Oct 16, 2019)

*中国人看过来，我也是中国人All Chinese look here，I ‘m Chinese too*

UGBB欢迎所有的人，这里要感谢UGBB的工作人员。
UGBB welcomes all people here,Thanks UGBB staff.

我也是中国人，中国人出来做生意不容易，我们要想办法提升我们的名誉和信任、而不是去破坏它。
I am Chinese too,It is not easy for Chinese to do business abroad.We need to enhance our reputation and trust，Instead of destroying it.

每个人都有各自做生意的手段和方法，但是我觉得我们需要遵守一些基本的规则。
Everyone has their own way of doing business, but I think we need to follow some basic rules.

1、不能通过任何方式去骚扰别人，包括发邮件广告、私信、在帖子里回答的时候穿插广告，以及攻击竞争对手。
Don't harass any people in any way,Including email ads、PM、and include ads when replying to a thread、criticize your competitors.

2、在不允许打广告的板块打广告、发帖之前也要选择好相应的板块。
Do not advertising in forum that do not allow advertising，post the thread in the right forum.

3、每个板块都有规则，在发帖之前仔细阅读，不要违规。
Read the rules of the forum carefully and follow the rules.

4、建立名誉和信任非常难，要破坏却很容易。我们要为自己着想、要为后辈着想，且行且珍惜。
Building reputation and trust is very difficult, and it is easy to destroy.

5、卖假货掺假、价格太低可以不做，但是不要掺假、不要恶意竞争。
Don't sell fake、Business can give up when the price is too low.we need to ensure the quality of products.

在我来之前有很多中国人通过不恰当的方式做生意，这使得很多人对中国人有很大的偏见.
Before I came, many Chinese people did business in more inappropriate ways.This makes many people have  prejudice against Chinese 

这不是他们的错，是我们中国人自己造成的.但是我相信，只要我们改善、全世界的人都会接受我们，毕竟我们有非常有优势的产品。
This is not their fault, it is caused by the Chinese ourselves.But I believe that as long as we improve the world will accept us, after all, we have a very competitive product.

我们中国人自己也要抱团，祝所有的同胞在国外做生意都能发财！
I hope that all Chinese can make money.Bring the best products to customers.

再次感谢UGBB这个伟大的论坛和所有的工作人员！
Thanks again to UGBB for this great forum and all the staff!

-----Steven -theta biotech


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi, I'd like to place an order for delivery..

Address is 135 SI road .unit #44

1 order of crab rangoon

1 pork fried rice (large)

1 sesame chicken

2 orders of chicken wings (well done)

1 boneless spareribs

And if possible could you try and sneak a gallon of mai tai with the delivery.. I'll pay and give u extra tippy tippy..

Thanks, name is Yaya


----------



## Raider (Oct 16, 2019)

Well said Steven my little buddy! You’re like a UG foreign affairs representative. You could be our Chinese ambassador.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 16, 2019)

I hope very good for all Chinese Business
inappropriate business not good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2019)

Go shoot a snot rocket somewhere else Lo Pan


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you have any nip female reps that can join our board? For entertainment


----------



## Spongy (Oct 16, 2019)

Where.  The ****.  Is Kim.


----------



## Beserker (Oct 16, 2019)

Baboons lol

View attachment 8661


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Hi, I'd like to place an order for delivery..
> 
> Address is 135 SI road .unit #44
> 
> ...


chicken wing yaya not wings...No matter how many you order its always wing


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

@yaya
You are the first person who wants to buy these things from China.


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

Raider said:


> Well said Steven my little buddy! You’re like a UG foreign affairs representative. You could be our Chinese ambassador.



Thank you for your compliment, I am just helping ourselves.


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I hope very good for all Chinese Business
> inappropriate business not good


thank you ,thank you very much


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Go shoot a snot rocket somewhere else Lo Pan


bundy !!!you are my third love!


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Do you have any nip female reps that can join our board? For entertainment


lol She will be afraid of you all


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Where.  The ****.  Is Kim.


I am sorry,What is the meaning of this sentence, I have seen it three times?


----------



## thetabio (Oct 17, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Baboons lol
> 
> View attachment 8661



Nice picture, we have not even seen it


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 17, 2019)

Sometimes I miss being staff.

Welcome to UGBB Thetabio.  Post up, make friends


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2019)

hello sir..


----------



## thetabio (Oct 18, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> Sometimes I miss being staff.
> 
> Welcome to UGBB Thetabio.  Post up, make friends



Tank you  Thank you sir

UGBB is great because of people like you！


----------



## thetabio (Oct 18, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> hello sir..


thank you ！


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 18, 2019)

Lol I love this


----------



## thetabio (Oct 18, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Lol I love this


thank You thank You


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2019)

Stephen, I love you long time.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Trump (Oct 18, 2019)

Sucky ****y 5 Dollar



CJ275 said:


> Stephen, I love you long time.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 18, 2019)

Do you have access to Rolex's?


----------



## Raider (Oct 18, 2019)

thetabio said:


> bundy !!!you are my third love!


Steven are those the dog cages in the background for your animal testing........... and lunch??!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2019)

Aaaaaaand Theeeeennnn :32 (18):


----------



## thetabio (Oct 19, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Stephen, I love you long time.



:32 (19)::32 (19):


----------



## thetabio (Oct 19, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Do you have access to Rolex's?



？？？？？？？？？？？？？？


----------



## thetabio (Oct 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> Sucky ****y 5 Dollar


:32 (10)::32 (10):


----------



## Spongy (Oct 19, 2019)

thetabio said:


> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？



Do you have access to counterfeit luxury watches?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 19, 2019)

What about discount hospital beds?
Also asking for a freind


----------



## thetabio (Oct 19, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Do you have access to counterfeit luxury watches?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



no  We don't have that


----------



## Beserker (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment 8683


........


----------



## thetabio (Nov 12, 2019)

Beserker said:


> View attachment 8683
> 
> 
> ........



thannnnnnks  bro


----------



## Beserker (Nov 12, 2019)

Anytime LoPan

View attachment 8775


----------



## Raider (Nov 12, 2019)

Steve, “ First you desecrate the Shian Temple, then you empregnate my wife! Now I must kill you”!!!! Big trouble, little China!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2019)

lily369 said:


> 可以加微信聊一下吗?看了下我们应该是同行，你是卖原材料还是成品
> Can we add WeChat for a chat?  We should be peers. Do you sell raw materials or finished products



I sold your mom!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 13, 2019)

Herro prease? Id rike to order shitty chicken prease.


----------



## thetabio (Nov 14, 2019)

Raider said:


> Steve, “ First you desecrate the Shian Temple, then you empregnate my wife! Now I must kill you”!!!! Big trouble, little China!



emmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## thetabio (Nov 14, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Herro prease? Id rike to order shitty chicken prease.



OKay   about 13days will arrive


----------

